# Portal WAS free on Steam



## Feels Good Man (Sep 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Portal™ is a new single player game from Valve. Set in the mysterious Aperture Science Laboratories, Portal has been called one of the most innovative new games on the horizon and will offer gamers hours of unique gameplay.
> 
> The game is designed to change the way players approach, manipulate, and surmise the possibilities in a given environment; similar to how Half-Life® 2's Gravity Gun innovated new ways to leverage an object in any given situation.
> 
> Players must solve physical puzzles and challenges by opening portals to maneuvering objects, and themselves, through space.


http://store.steampowered.com/app/400/

Do yourself a favour and buy Portal 2 afterwards. Awesome game.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh my word, this Portal game sounds incredibly interesting! I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 16, 2011)

Again?  Sweet.  Just created another account, so I need the game again.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Sep 16, 2011)

I never tried this game,guess the time is now


----------



## wtfisthisgame (Sep 16, 2011)

Right after i traded my TF2 hats for it :[


----------



## BrightNeko (Sep 16, 2011)

free forever or just for a bit?


----------



## Ikki (Sep 16, 2011)

And suddenly, TF2 update.

I'll download Portal as soon as that's done


----------



## titen96 (Sep 16, 2011)

Well i already bought portal 2 and got the first one when valve was giving it away for about a week


----------



## rdurbin (Sep 16, 2011)

hmm I cannot get it to work, when I click the install button in steam it doesnt do anything, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 16, 2011)

Seriously, Valve? Stop being so awesome; it's starting to hurt.

Now if only I had a computer that could run Portal...

EDIT: Hey, it seems this news has coincided with the creation of my new avatar. Sweet.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 16, 2011)

rdurbin said:
			
		

> hmm I cannot get it to work, when I click the install button in steam it doesnt do anything, anyone else have this problem?


Yup, I do. I couldn't access the forums a few minutes ago either.

I'll try again when I wake up.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 16, 2011)

Hm, this could be a mistake on Valve's part on making it free. We'll see if it's still free in the morning


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 16, 2011)

Awesome! I just downloaded it. Yayz! I have a legit Portal 1 Now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Trashed the old' Patch'd copy)

Edit : It's not permanent, but if you download it before 9/20/2011 it is.


----------



## Zaertix (Sep 16, 2011)

Bahaha Just got Portal for free. Thanks GBAtemp


----------



## Nujui (Sep 16, 2011)

It probably got overloaded from the amount of people downloading their free copy.

Just wait till tomorrow.


----------



## tagzard (Sep 16, 2011)

Valve guess what?!? YOUR FREAKING AWESOME!!!


Portal rules!!!


----------



## Midna (Sep 16, 2011)

They're trying to increase Portal 2 sales. Sensible move that will also please the Steam community, Good idea, Valve.


----------



## tagzard (Sep 16, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> They're trying to increase Portal 2 sales. Sensible move that will also please the Steam community, Good idea, Valve.


Wow your right. After downloading portal 1 I have the strange feeling that I must download the second one. Valve you are smart.


----------



## rdurbin (Sep 16, 2011)

look like the sale may of been a mistake, its back to 19.99, luckily i got it added to my account, its downloading still

or maybe it was limited to a certain amount of downloaders, not sure


----------



## Joktan (Sep 16, 2011)

idk im getting it and it had no price...just started the download.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe it was a limited time thing. Don't really care as I bought the Orange Box when it came out


----------



## rdurbin (Sep 16, 2011)

ok cool guess it is free still, on search page it did say 19.99 though


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm downloading it. I just clicked install, and I just made a steam account...


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 16, 2011)

seems to be gone now, I already had it from the mac promo


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 16, 2011)

Just finished downloading. Pretty psyched, never got steam before until now, and I get to see if it's as fun as the 360 version.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 16, 2011)

Downloading as I type this. Watched my brother play this years ago on "His" 360. Now it's my turn.


----------



## MSaki (Sep 16, 2011)

Huh saw this downloaded it 

now im going to play 


bbl...


----------



## bowser (Sep 16, 2011)

WTF?!

I paid for this and now it's free? Valve better do a Nintendo and give me free stuff to compensate!

/sarcasm


----------



## jceggbert5 (Sep 16, 2011)

For those of you who are saying that it is $19.99:

For one, normally the price is $9.99
Plus, the free Install button for Portal is about 200px above the Add to Cart button for the $19.99 Orange Box...


----------



## Rydian (Sep 16, 2011)

jceggbert5 said:
			
		

> For those of you who are saying that it is $19.99:
> 
> For one, normally the price is $9.99
> Plus, the free Install button for Portal is about 200px above the Add to Cart button for the $19.99 Orange Box...


And considering the URL is...
"http://store.steampowered.com/checkout/addfreelicense/"

I'm assuming it's done on purpose.

And yay, now I can get rid of my standard copy and just use the steam version.


----------



## rdurbin (Sep 16, 2011)

when I said 19.99 I was looking at the search list, for some reason its glitched, see the image below, I took this picture just now, its clearly says portal is 19.99 NOT orange box, when you actual click on portal it says free.  Im new to steam so I dont know if the real price is 19.99 or 9.99


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 16, 2011)

This is great, even though I got it the first time they did this (and that's how I started my steam collection)
Now I can yell at all my friends till they download it


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Sep 16, 2011)

Won it off steamgifts a week or so ago. Beat it in 2 hours. Still fun though.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Sep 16, 2011)

awwww yeeeeeeeeeeeeah


----------



## Paarish (Sep 16, 2011)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> awwww yeeeeeeeeeeeeah


couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## boktor666 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ah my god, I never tried it, and it does seem so good. I'm going to give this a shot. Thanks for the heads up OP


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 16, 2011)

Their making this free just to feed people to buy portal 2! smart choice


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 16, 2011)

I downloaded this. Great game, but when you go to see yourself in the portals with that trick where you put 2 portals in a corner, it lags so bad.

Hmm..Maybe I shouldn't have this game. I just messed up and was having trouble getting rid of turrets because I'm using a touchpad instead of a mouse.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Sep 16, 2011)

This is one of the best game ever made, and 2 is even better! Thanks for the info (even if I already had it on Steam and on XBLA), I'm gonna let everyone know about this great "offer".


----------



## Qtis (Sep 16, 2011)

This news is relevant to my interests. DL'ing it after I get back from Uni..


-Qtis


----------



## kevan (Sep 16, 2011)

D= I bought this and TF2 D=
I guess all the games I bought
off Valve will be free one day






(Jokes)


----------



## jceggbert5 (Sep 16, 2011)

rdurbin said:
			
		

> when I said 19.99 I was looking at the search list, for some reason its glitched, see the image below, I took this picture just now, its clearly says portal is 19.99 NOT orange box, when you actual click on portal it says free.  Im new to steam so I dont know if the real price is 19.99 or 9.99
> 
> *snip*


Sorry, I never actually checked the search...  My bad


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 16, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> This is great, even though I got it the first time they did this (and that's how I started my steam collection)
> Now I can yell at all my friends till they download it


Same; the giveaway last May was what encouraged me to make a Steam account in the first place.


----------



## lolzed (Sep 16, 2011)

And if you search "portal free" on google...


----------



## ShinyLatios (Sep 16, 2011)

hehe, I love steam. free games for the win!

...though I should probably get portal 2 afterwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...and terraria...
...and more games...


----------



## kevan (Sep 16, 2011)

Weird how come they never seem to mention this themselves.
Well atleast not heavy announcements but anyway, it's not in the
free to play list.

Doesn't seem to be free now...


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 16, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem to be free now...


It's free until the 20th. If you see any prices, go ahead and disregard those and click install/download/whatever it says for you.


----------



## Chaosruler (Sep 16, 2011)

Wasn't it already free?


----------



## kevan (Sep 16, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need another copy already bought it before it was free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ChaosRuler - No, it was for a short time awhile ago though.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 16, 2011)

Pretty cool, epic gift of Steam. Portal is a really good game, like really good!
Everybody should play it.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 16, 2011)

yay! downloading! at least this can play on my crappy PC!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 16, 2011)

its as if valve is aiming to please fans with cheaper ways to send out their products and encourage more players.
amazing things valve does... its getting in higher in my list of great studios.
portal when the enemies shoot at u, becomes harder then and really nauseating


----------



## Ace (Sep 16, 2011)

Heheh. I had Portal gifted to me aaaagees ago. Although I can see that this is a VERY NICE OFFER for anyone who likes puzzles.


----------



## kevan (Sep 16, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Heheh. I had Portal gifted to me aaaagees ago. Although I can see that this is a VERY NICE OFFER for anyone who likes puzzles.


I never noticed but do you only used rainbow text in the EOF?

On-Topic: I could make a new account for sharing and get this


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 16, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, the jelly mods don't like The Magnificent Sparklelord using his wonderous [rainbow] bbcode outside EoF


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 16, 2011)

THANKS A LOT VALVE!!!

B-but I completed the game a million times already....

Oh well, they need to release Half Life f2p... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I cant seem to find it in the F2P section... Is it one of those games thats in your library and say like "3 days left"?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 16, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> THANKS A LOT VALVE!!!
> 
> B-but I completed the game a million times already....
> 
> ...


No you just go to the normal game's section and click on it even if there's a price. And you'll get it for free


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 16, 2011)

I cannot access steam.
When i try to login to it it gives an internet error :<
anyway i'll try tommorow for free Portal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Next we need free half life :>


----------



## Creqaw (Sep 16, 2011)

Awesome, now I have a legit copy of Portal.


----------



## Ace (Sep 16, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair, it's [revbow] now, short for reverse rainbow.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Sep 16, 2011)

it isnt there? =.=


----------



## The_Dragons_Mast (Sep 16, 2011)

TheDreamLord said:
			
		

> it isnt there? =.=


It is , I just installed it a few minutes ago . Just open your steam , go to the store , type portal in the search bar , click on portal which will have the price of 19.99 under it & when the page open up just scroll down and click install.

That's what I just did & it worked.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Sep 16, 2011)

The_Dragons_Master_F said:
			
		

> TheDreamLord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh cool, thx


----------



## Eckin (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.learnwithportals.com/

related


----------



## dills2 (Sep 16, 2011)

seeing so many people on this thread without portal or steam man their a bit late to the party


----------



## Ikki (Sep 16, 2011)

dills2 said:
			
		

> seeing so many people on this thread without portal or steam man their a bit late to the party


I'm poor, bro.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 16, 2011)

I just installed Steam. Now installing Portal.


----------



## prowler (Sep 16, 2011)

dills2 said:
			
		

> seeing so many people on this thread without portal or steam man their a bit late to the party


Obligatory http://xkcd.com/606/


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> dills2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was $10

People can buy $40 handheld games but can't buy $10 games?
(:I

Don't take this srs. 'Tis just a joke.

*EDIT*: It would appear it was $20.
My bad.
Still.
Y U NO BUY ORANGE BOX? You get all the HL2 episodes (and premium TF2) and Portal for the price of Portal.


----------



## Langin (Sep 16, 2011)

Guess what Netherlands didn't get it... >.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 16, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind, I used the excuse I used to use (spamming the verb to use ftw).
I actually can't get it because I can't have a credit card until next year and my mother is paranoid as fuck with online stores.

And retail isn't an option, to help you make an idea of how it is, DS games are 150 dollars or so right now. And the only reasonable alternate buying method (local ebay-like site)has no PC games at all since everyone just pirates them.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, yes, I forgot that you lived in Australia.
Terribly sorry about what I said earlier then~
I'm not too knowledgeable on this, but does Australia have those Prepaid Visa cards?
Either way, I had the same issue a few years ago, where I couldn't get a credit card and my parents were always paranoid about buying online.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 16, 2011)

I got it back when it was free for that one week. I'm surprised that enough people didn't to make this worthy of jizzing over.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 16, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O

That must be a crime, that's definitely Highway Robbery.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 16, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, I forgot that you lived in Australia.
> Terribly sorry about what I said earlier then~
> I'm not too knowledgeable on this, but does Australia have those Prepaid Visa cards?
> Either way, I had the same issue a few years ago, where I couldn't get a credit card and my parents were always paranoid about buying online.
> ...


Yeah, it's pretty insane. Last time I checked an old Animal Crossing game was 140 ±
I guess that's what you get for living in a developing country. Everything tech-related is way overpriced.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> ZaeZae64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy, I sure am herping hard today.
Sorry again~


----------



## Ace (Sep 17, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's pretty insane. Last time I checked an old Animal Crossing game was 140 ±
> I guess that's what you get for living in a developing country. Everything tech-related is way overpriced.



Yeah, even fake games like 1:1 carts with games on them are overpriced in most places. It's probably often easier to steal them in an open black market (like they'd do in Bolivia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 19, 2011)

I made 4 steam accounts just to download Portal one, so I can give 3 accounts to my friends...
I normally wouldn't do this, since there isn't co-op. But since some guy made a co-op mod... Its worth it.


----------



## boktor666 (Sep 19, 2011)

downloading it now, since i got a new computer wich is able to run it. Does anybody else have the weird feeling that it wont be free anymore after the 20th (with that, i mean: you own it, but then again, you will have to buy it cause its free etc)


----------



## Rydian (Sep 20, 2011)

I haven't heard of that happening with anything on steam or from valve.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 20, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> downloading it now, since i got a new computer wich is able to run it. Does anybody else have the weird feeling that it wont be free anymore after the 20th (with that, i mean: you own it, but then again, you will have to buy it cause its free etc)



I nabbed it the last time it was free, and you own it forever.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 25, 2011)

can anyone who doesn't already own it still download it?


----------



## JakePsycho (Sep 25, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> can anyone who doesn't already own it still download it?



Yes.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 25, 2011)

JakePsycho said:
			
		

> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, I thought it ended on the 20th...


----------



## prowler (Sep 25, 2011)

Once you download it, it's yours to keep forever.

If it wasn't, it would show on the game title how many days remaining (like in free weekends)


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought it ended too so is it still free as it sounds some people are sayin?  I got portal but someone i know missed it.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Sep 25, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> JakePsycho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it ended on the 20th, now it costs 6,99€.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/400/


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 25, 2011)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what I thought! well, now it's time to get a better PC and play Portal 2


----------



## theMa6ician (Sep 25, 2011)

*Profanity! * I missed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welp back to pirating.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bleh, I remember reading this a while back but forgot to go on Steam and download, well at least I still have the cracked version.


----------

